
“If you want, I can store the encrypted password.” [pdf] - rbanffy
https://net.cs.uni-bonn.de/fileadmin/user_upload/naiakshi/Naiakshina_Password_Study.pdf
======
alanfranz
A good subtitle would be: "Security? Ask for it. Freelance devs password-
storage practices [pdf]"

